# Stop the flu misinformation! Loosen your TFH's!



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm seeing a lot of unnecessary panic and the rumor mill is running overtime. This current swine flu is probably not going to amount to much. Stay prepared but be calm and live your life normally!

When the bird flu panic started a couple years ago, I did a tremendous amount of research on flu viruses. I just looked a few things up to refresh my memory. And no I'm not going to post 300 links to back up what I'm saying. If you want more details, go to google and look it up! But I want to explain a few basics. Education is worth more than superstition.

All viruses mutate. Viruses exchange DNA with each other when they come in contact.

There are hundreds of flu strains. For the most part these are host specific.

A flu virus has 8 gene segments. It can swap any of these segments with another flu virus strain. 2 of those gene segments determine which species a particular flu virus can infect by coding particular proteins.

When 2 flu viruses specific for 2 different species happen to meet, they swap genetic material, and when that happens, they can mutate to infect a new species. In other words, lets say a pig has been exposed to a swine flu and a bird flu simultaneously. Normally that pig won't get sick from the bird flu, but when those 2 viruses swap DNA, then that bird flu can make the pig sick, if the species-specific DNA segment determining protein coding was swapped.

This swapping can and does occur between animal and human flus. In fact, this swapping occurs every day, making thousands of flu strains running around all the time, some of them jumping species. It happens constantly! In 99.999% of cases, it comes to nothing. 

This current virus containing human, swine, and bird flu DNA strands is not really all THAT unusual, although it doesn't happen that way very often. More than likely, some farmer in Mexico who has pigs and chickens was exposed to human, swine, and bird flu all at the same time. The swapping happened. It wasn't made in a test tube in some mad scientist's basement. 

So calm down everyone. Take ordinary precautions, but don't start a big panic. A public panic would be far worse than the flu itself.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've done all I can, and I've read your info and a lot of other stuff on influenza, including books about the 1918 pandemic, but I'm not going to put my guard down for a second.

Just what we know already is enough to make me go turtle for awhile and see how this plays out.

1. This is a strain of swine flu similar to what infected over HALF the world's population in 1918.

2. It affects young, healthy people as bad or worse than it affects the very young or the very old. (via cytokine storms)

3. It is in Mexico currently, with a few outbreaks in the United States.

4. Over 200 illegal aliens cross the US-Mexico border each day (numbers provided by INS).

I don't pretend to know how this virus is spreading, or whether it's natural or man-made. I'm not concerned with that at this point. I'm simply working towards limiting my exposure to it and making sure I can hold out for awhile in my prairie fastness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Ernie said:


> I'm not going to put my guard down for a second.


I agree we need to keep our guard up; I'm just saying there is no need to panic and spread a lot of unfounded rumors.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Agreed. 

I saw your post before I saw some of the other posts and I thought, "What's ladycat going on about? Nobody is panicking or spreading misinformation." Boy was I wrong.

I have a plan, I'm following it, and I'm praying. I can't do anymore beyond that.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

> Last year, Dr. Jeffrey Runge, chief medical officer at the US Department of Homeland Security, told Congress that the risk of a large-scale biological attack on the nation is significant and the US knows its terrorist enemies have sought biological weapons. Runge said al-Qaeda is the most significant threat. http://vladtepesblog.com/?p=4932





> The very day Barack Obama was sworn in as President, warning Americans "our nation is at war against a far-reaching network of violence and hatred," there were reports an al-Qaeda affiliate recently abandoned a training camp in Algeria after 40 terrorists died from being exposed to the plague during a biological weapons test. http://www.nationalpost.com/news/world/story.html?id=1199042


Ten years ago I would have agreed with OP 100%. But, I think a prudent person would at least consider that this flu "could" be a biological weapon. Do I believe it is? No, but all the facts aren't in yet. 

I just wonder why either Obama or Napolitano haven't come out with a statement to that effect.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

When you awaken in the middle of the night to the sound of glass breaking and hear footsteps coming down your hall, do you stop to ponder who sent the intruder? Or do you simply grab your gun and prepare to defend yourself? 

There will be time for tracking this back to its origins later. Right now I think we're best served, in this forum specifically, at discussing precautions. While I'm emotionally prepared to begin bashing the government, I am fearful that if we do so heavily in this forum then useful and vital information may be lost.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Ernie said:


> When you awaken in the middle of the night to the sound of glass breaking and hear footsteps coming down your hall, do you stop to ponder who sent the intruder? Or do you simply grab your gun and prepare to defend yourself?


Excellent analogy!

This flu is probably natural. There's a small chance it came from a test tube.

But at this point, who cares? Take precautions, and be ready to hole yourself up in your house IF it comes to that, regardless of it's origin.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And yes, we do have an illegal alien problem these days, but I think that if it were to come into our country in a strong and powerful way it would be through legitimate cross border flights. Honeymooners coming back, business trips etc....
The folks that travel in the main circles of society and travel from country to country and settle back into their small communities.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I am calmly checking my preps and preparing to bolt the door, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

susieM said:


> I am calmly checking my preps and preparing to bolt the door, thank you.


That's what I'm doing.  Just hope I don't have to actually bolt the door. But will if I have to,


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I really hope this putters out into nothing. We are in the middle of getting ready to move to NY from Hawaii when my DH deploys in a couple months... My dog is being shipped in a couple of weeks, my car a couple weeks after that, all my house hold goods are going into storage, we're vacating army housing... if we ended up not able to travel I would SERIOUSLY be in a hurting situation with my husband gone and just my 12 year old and I here to try and deal with it all...


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm all huddled up in the corner, shivering and sweating, with nothing but a 
9mm and a bottle of Jack Daniels. ...shoulda' picked up that Berkey water filter and eight thousand pounds of lentils a little sooner, I reckon.

Business as usual here, growing the gardens, tending the stock, greeting everyone who pulls down the driveway with a pistol, and not getting wrapped up in "the worry of the day". I'll keep an eye on it, but I ain't ready to tweak out just yet.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My daughter is a desk clerk at a large chain motel. She said she was going to get some lysol to keep on hand for after the customers check in. Doubt that will help much but at least it will make her feel like she's doing something.

I just got back from a large convention up in Wichita Falls but there was people there from all over TX. Just hope no one there had it.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm going to disagree with you just a tad, Ladycat. I certainly don't think people should panic, but this is not anything like the bird flu hype.

Here's my reason for being more overly concerned than ever before (all either from the CBC, WHO, ABC, NBC, Reuters, etc.: websites and other crediteble (not idiotic panic websites): 

1. First of all, according to the CBC and WHO there are over 1,200 cases in Mexico City alone (that's 'reported' cases). 68 confirmed deaths. That's 6 in every 100 who are dying from it. 100's are on respirators.

2. This is a strain that has never been seen before and are killing people in the 25-45 age bracket; of which most strains don't do.

3. It is not 'just' swine flu. It's a triple virus combo (human, swine, and bird); also never seen before.

4. It's here in our own county within a matter of a couple of days; with the greatest outbreak on the planet right now only within 400 miles of the US. And if it is confirmed in NYC, that means it's going to be everywhere.

5. It's mutating exceedingly faster than most other flu strains; and could be airborne soon, if it is not stopped; which is why WHO and Mexico are working together get it stopped. Also, the fear of the CBC and WHO is that it will quickly mutate to be immune from Tramiflu or other drugs, which it is responding to now.

6. It is as deadly, if not deadlier than the 1918 virus.

7. It's deadly enough for Mexico to cancel all public events, close schools, businesses and request people stay inside. Deadly enough to be considering putting trade regulations and closing the border. For Mexico to do that, means this is serious stuff.

8. It isn't just the 'death' factor. This virus strain is horrible. It isn't like the 'flu' (which is why most Mexicans kept saying it can't possibly be just a 'flu' virus). The virus hits fast and hard. It starts out like the regular flu, but within a couple of hours your temperature shoots up to 103 degrees and you have muscle pain so bad that you are almost paralyzed. You also get migraine level headaches, diarrhea, and vomiting.

9. It isn't flu season in Mexico. The virus is not responding to the hotter temperature, humidity, etc. like other strains do. It's immune to weather conditions.

So, yes; I can see why some are panicing and reading everything they can get their hands on. A little panic isn't always a bad thing anyway. It's a huge motivator to get prepared and not put it off any longer.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

ladycat said:


> I'm seeing a lot of unnecessary panic and the rumor mill is running overtime. This current swine flu is probably not going to amount to much. Stay prepared but be calm and live your life normally!


I am going to have to respectfully disagree, panic no, but be worried and start setting plans into motion yes.

The âpager I carry that I hope never goes offâ went off, and the pandemic plan is spinning up. Lots of people with PhD after their name have been put on alert, and all sorts of teams and task forces have been spun up as well.

This does have all the earmarks of the beginning of a major pandemic, so donât panic, prepare as best you can now and watch closely to the world news. I canât say much without violation disclosure acts, and security breaches. 

Sam


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I work at a Doctors office so yea I'm concerned.. We had a young man come in the other day with flu symptoms, and he just got back from a trip overseas.. He came in again today and said he was no better... 
I'm really exposed to this, if it gets bad enough I will stay home.. I can't imagine subjecting myself to this and bringing it home to my family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey everyone, lots of really great info here.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

A swine flu pandemic hit in 1968 and killed 1 million people....world wide!
(Everyone I know, family, friends, lived through that outbreak, including me! )
Look at numbers. The world population, billions, loosing 1 million is a drop in a bucket!!

This flu now, the numbers, 1k sick in Mexico city where the population is 20million!!

More people die each year from the regular plain old, non threating flu.

How many people die each year form cancer, heart disease, etc?

I swear its the fad today to hype things up to keep people busy in panic and worry instead of thinking about things like the economy and the next wave of layoffs coming!

And if a 'true viral treat' happens, there is nothing thats going to stop it no matter how much flour you have stocked up!


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

When I get worried ...I go shopping!
Beans, bullets, bible and bullion.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

RiverPines said:


> A swine flu pandemic hit in 1968 and killed 1 million people....world wide!
> (Everyone I know, family, friends, lived through that outbreak, including me! )
> Look at numbers. The world population, billions, loosing 1 million is a drop in a bucket!!
> 
> ...


First of all, it's MUCH more than 1,000 people. That's only the confirmed numbers (only those who have gone in for medical treatment and been tested) and it does not include the thousands who are believed to be sick, which are too poor to go seek medical treatment (the people of which are in that bracket are approx. 75% of Mexico City's population). Even WHO and the CDC say they have no idea of what the true numbers are, but know it's much higher. 

Secondly, you can't be serious about comparing this outbreak to the '68 outbreak? It's not even close; not even the same virus. It's like saying I grew up on Bartlett Pears so eating carrots now is the same thing. 

I don't see anyone panicking; no one. I do see a lot of people who are concerned (and rightly so) who feel better getting prepared. I see a lot of people who feel better being in the company of others who also take this as a wake up call. 

If you're not one of them and think they are nuts, then that's fine; but why not read the threads and move on. Why make comments that are belittling to other's beliefs and what this forum is for? After all, this is a survival _*and preparedness*_ forum. Good grief, sometimes I wonder where people think they are...LOL! :stars:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

BTW, here's a good reliable site I frequently lurk at. It is mostly emergency medical personnel and Doctors Without Borders. Information is being posted there almost in real time.
http://www.flutrackers.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Karen said:


> I don't see anyone panicking; no one. I do see a lot of people who are concerned (and rightly so) who feel better getting prepared. I see a lot of people who feel better being in the company of others who also take this as a wake up call.
> 
> If you're not one of them and think they are nuts, then that's fine; but why not read the threads and move on. Why make comments that are belittling to other's beliefs and what this forum is for? After all, this is a survival _*and preparedness*_ forum. Good grief, sometimes I wonder where people think they are...LOL! :stars:


If that's directed at me, in no way did I say people shouldn't be prepared. This *could* turn out to be a bad pandemic, and I think everyone should be prepared for that possibility.

But I do see people panicking and I see the media milking the story for all it's worth.

A panicked public will help nobody.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It's comforting to know that a friend of mine is now recovering from it. She caught it in Louisiana a couple days ago. They are treating it with natural methods, using garlic and oregano oil. She's improving and feeling much better today. 

It hit her hard and fast on the trip home. She laid down in the back seat for the last 100 miles. By the time they got home she had a very high fever. She's not in the age group it's worst for, but not far past 45.

Now I know who I'll call if I get sick...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Was it truly swine flu, Spinner? Did she require any medical attention?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh no, Ladycat, that was not direct at you at all. It was directed at I'm so very sorry! I was speaking to RiverPines. I just felt his post was on the disrespectful side of belittling those who are concerned and prepping.

But I do have to say I just don't see anyone panicking; especially on this site or any other site I've been on the last couple of days. I see people getting prepared, waiting and watching; but I don't see panic. Maybe I have different sense of what panic is. 

Panic to me is when you start running around doing ridiculous things because you can't think what to do or how to prepare for the coming infringement. Like everyone running out at once to the grocery store for things they don't even use or need; rioting and looting; loading up the car and heading to the hills; etc.

As far as the media goes, this is HUGE news; so _of course _they're going to get the most bang for the buck. That's their job anymore.  

Anyone here old enough to remember when the 'news' reports were the facts and only the facts? They would fire someone for sensationalizing the facts. But today, there's just so much information out there that in order to have people tune you in; you have to be the most interesting. Sometimes I long for the good 'ole days when the general public didn't know anything..LOL.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I forgot to mention that the 1918 Spanish flu death rate was 2.5%; this strain so far has a 7% rate.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Karen;3773503. If you're not one of them and think they are nuts said:


> *and preparedness*[/I] forum. Good grief, sometimes I wonder where people think they are...LOL! :stars:


GC?!? Thank you! Better said than I could have but sure wanted to. 

You brought u some very good points, not being flu season was one of the first tings that hit me. 

What was the time frame for this being figured out in Mexico? Anything on the testing done in NY?


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

And now Kansas.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Kansas was an oddball for me. I couldn't figure out why Kansas. It's not the border, and I don't know that there's a large portion of the Kansas population who vacations in Mexico.

One thing Kansas does have though is commercial agriculture. And where there's commercial agriculture in the United States ... there's Mexicans.

The 2.5% for the 1918 pandemic is on the low side of the estimates. It ranged up to 5% with an estimated _one half_ the world's population being infected at the high point. Places like China and India were the hardest hit mostly due to the overcrowding. 

Does America of 2009 look anything remotely like 1918? I'd say not. We're far more mobile and numerous. A disease won't be confined to the backwaters of the rural heartland, but rather will jump whole states at a time, much like we're seeing now.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Seems odd to me too, Ernie. Of course, with international travel being so prevalent, it could even be a flight attendant, businessman. Even a migrant worker coming back for planting season after visiting his family. But, in past epidemics/pandemics they begin somewhere and spread from there.

The odd thing is this sprain only has less than a 48 hr. incubation period and then hits very suddenly with a vengeance. It isn't like people have time to travel, come home, go about their daily business, etc. -- and _then _find out their sick. You have sympthoms within 24 hrs. of contact.

During a CDC briefing, they confirmed that information that one of the school children had been to Mexico in the past week, was not correct. They have no idea yet how it got there.

One of the things that WHO and the CDC is looking into is whether Mexico City is actually 2 separate viruses of the same strain. One that strikes more like the regular flu (like what we're seeing in the US) and then the next strain hits while you're in a weakened condition.

Although it's concerning, it's kind of interesting at the same time. This virus is certainly unlike anything we've seen before.

I'm really looking forward to Pony's post when she finds her notes on virus as to why this could be something man-made rather than a natural occurrence.

Virus are pretty fascinating critters. It's amazing how intelligent they are and how they adapt/mutate when they are threatened. They actually communicate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Some mighty good links:

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=flu+virus+swap+genes&btnG=Google+Search&aq=o&oq[/ame]=


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Man, I spend a couple of days at a church conference & come home to this! 

And the main speaker was coughing quite a bit. Did he infect us all? :help:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

RiverPines said:


> A swine flu pandemic hit in 1968 and killed 1 million people....world wide!
> (Everyone I know, family, friends, lived through that outbreak, including me! )
> Look at numbers. The world population, billions, loosing 1 million is a drop in a bucket!!
> 
> ...


I didn't see this post as disrespectful, just a different opinion and part of what keeps things in balance on this forum. This isn't general chat and I hope we can still express opposing opinions without upsetting others...at least we've been able to up til this point. I'm one of those preppers and I didn't get the least bit offended by this post.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Karen said:


> Seems odd to me too, Ernie. Of course, with international travel being so prevalent, it could even be a flight attendant, businessman. Even a migrant worker coming back for planting season after visiting his family. But, in past epidemics/pandemics they begin somewhere and spread from there.


Don't forget spring break is recently over for many colleges and students travel widely.


----------



## Woodroe (Oct 28, 2005)

Now it's in New Zealand of all places. Students who had been in Mexico.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

The husband in the Kansas couple had attended a business meeting in Mexico. He upon his return he infected his wife. Pretty good catch by his doctor in Kansas!


----------



## Lolly-Dolly (Nov 30, 2002)

just FYI. I work in the County in Texas (Guadalupe) where they closed the high school this week due to 3 teens coming down with the swine flu. 2 of the students knew each other and hung out... but the third didn't, the only connections is they all went to the same high school, and it's a big school. I go into that school at least once a week with my job.... the town is just barely north of san antonio


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Remember the Hong Kong flu in 1972? It killed my mom at age 35. Flu is nothing to mess with. We will go to church today but otherwise avoid groups until we know how this will play out.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Kansas was an oddball for me. I couldn't figure out why Kansas. It's not the border, and I don't know that there's a large portion of the Kansas population who vacations in Mexico.
> 
> One thing Kansas does have though is commercial agriculture. And where there's commercial agriculture in the United States ... there's Mexicans.


Kansas has a substantial Hispanic population working in many occupations. It is not uncommon for Hispanic families to travel to Mexico to visit family members still residing in Mexico.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I know what I'll be doing a while, avoiding a couple friends of mine. The one works at a hospital so most likely he would be exposed first. My other friend's girl friend works at a day care. Seems she is always getting sick with something, brings it home, and gets my friend sick and then me. Every time they are sick I'll get sick with in a day or two. Heck right now I am recovering from the last duesy from them.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Willowdale said:


> The husband in the Kansas couple had attended a business meeting in Mexico. He upon his return he infected his wife. Pretty good catch by his doctor in Kansas!


This is what I had heard, too.

We just got back from Orlando this past Friday and my dd16 is sick with flu symptoms.... I am keeping a pretty close eye on her - she got sick yesterday morning and so far just fever, aches and pains and a headache. I am not worried too much yet. The fever has been manageable and she says she feels better today than yesterday... Still, I am watching her closely.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Confirmed in Ohio, and suspected in MN and Massechuesetts as well.

I dunno, I think a little tin foil might be in order 

If I had a family member recovering from flu symptoms, you can bet I would be calling the health dept to ask about testing.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I spoke with a friend in IL a couple of weeks ago who had a bad case of the flu. She was pretty sick, and called her doctor to ask if something was making the rounds and was informed that yes indeed, there has been a bug going around. 

Maybe it spread from here to there, or maybe it has already been here for some time.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I am an RN on the medical floor, and we typically get the isolation cases, so it'll be interesting to see how this plays out. I can't just ditch work because I might catch something, so I guess I'll just trust that my immune system is healthy and that if I do get sick, I'll be at work already where someone can put me to bed and take care of me...and pray my dd doesn't catch anything from me.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

When I worked in a lab one of the things we did was create lamda viruses to help make copies of large gene regions. They were bacteriophages so they only attacked bacteria, but the relative ease of the process always left me a bit queasy. 

But the swine flu, I just don't know what to think. I've been away from the news this weekend and I'm waking up to a lead story about a possible pandemic. Scary stuff. According to one website, swine flu can't transmit from one human to another. Is this true? It seems that the flu is transmissible between people, otherwise how would there be worry of an epidemic? 

LOL, my local news caster is coughing as he relates info about the flu. Maybe he's infected


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

jessepona, simple swine flu is supposedly on from swine to human...not human to human. This is not a straight forwart swine flu. It's a combination of swine flue, avian flu, and human flu viruses. That it can apparently go from human to human is what has them worried.

It seems that the outbreak from located in or near Mexico City, and started to infect those who worked in the area...then travellers were exposed and brought it back to their regions.

Lots of info and misinformation out there. The CDC is trying to sort through everything and says they'll keep on top of it....


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I got a feeling everyone here is more likely to die in some kind of farm related mishap, than from this latest health scare.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Ann! I'll check the link to the CDC and try to learn more about it. The morning news info hasn't been overly informative or helpful :-/

ETA: @randy Yeah, possibly that or cancer. But still, it doesn't hurt to learn and do what you can as far as prevention. I try to be safe around farm equipment, I don't drink ethidium bromide and when I'm not in full garden mode (like this weekend) I try to keep abreast of world events. I'm not panicked but I also don't like being ignorant on possible health threats out there- especially considering I'm in the age bracket it most direly affects.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

It is a scary thing. Having had a bad case of the flu once I am not in a big hurry to get something worse. Unfortunately I will be exposes as dh drives a school bus,DIL is an RN,Son is a Paramedic. I am particularly worried about sons and DILs as they are in the right age group. My other son and DILl live in NM. I am really hoping this turns out to be nothing much..


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Does anyone know if the flu shot protects against this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

ginnie5 said:


> Does anyone know if the flu shot protects against this?


The CDC has been saying that the flu shots have NO protection against it.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Gov. Perry it taking this serious.

Also they just announced on chanel 4 news that there are more confirmed cases of it in north Texas.

People we need to take this serious.

http://www.kwes.com/global/story.asp?s=10252261


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in Cleveland/Arkon area - a nine year old has a confirmed case up in Elyria - they shut down the school.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

You know...I've been reading some of the posts, both on various threads here in HT and on other sites...poo-pooing the whole thing. it's all a scare tactic...it's media hype...i'll worry when i get it.....it's just another flu....more people die from <whatever>....

and it saddens me. These same people would probably criticize the government if they'd done NOTHING...why didn't they tell us? they should have closed schools!...I should have been told not to travel to Mexico!...

I was just watching one of the CDC's leading influenza researchers being interviewed. No panic in the voice or words...just puzzlement over this virus. It's a totally new form..unexpected...and they don't know how it's going to react as it mutates. Influenza is so hard to treat because it mutates so rapidly. Starts out benign...and then mutates into something really nasty...or vice versa. They can predict (pretty well) what a single strain will do...that's how we end up with flu vaccines every year. But this one has genes from 2 strains of swine flu, 1 strain of avian flu and 1 strain of human flu. The first problem here is "how the devil did they manage to combine?" and from there you go to "what is it going to do?"

Complicating this outbreak is the fact that so far there's no explanation of why over 100 people have died from this virus in Mexico..and yet the same strain is causing "mild flu symptoms" in the other countries.

Certainly SE Asia is taking it seriously. They've gone thru SARS, Avian Flu (over 200people died from that one, and it's still around in SE Asia) and a couple of other minor health problems...They have permanent protocols in place for traveling that they can simply "turn on" when there is a threat. 

This could well fizzle out quickly. I hope it does. But without people being aware of the problem, and taking steps to control it...who knows how quickly it could spread? Part of the reason that the flu of 1918 killed so many is that there was NO warning that it was coming. By the time they realized it was a problem...it was months too late. No TV coverage. No radio coverage. People got the news by word of mouth, newspapers. It was ignorance that killed many. 

I remember my mother almost dieing from the Hong Kong flu in late 1968. She ended up in the hospital, and yet it started off as a typical flu bug. Holy FluBug, Batman...was she ever sick. and NO I'm not saying this is another hong kong flu. just sayin'....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

On a lark, I went through an old box of books I've got around here and dug out a copy of "The Stand" by Stephen King. I don't really know when it was written, but it's somewhat amusing to listen to people's comments in the beginning portion of the book. They said the same things ... "if it's a problem the government would tell us" or "It's just the flu" or (my favorite) "there's nothing to be worried about". 

I realize that these sorts of flu scares happen periodically, but I also think each and every one should be taken pretty seriously. The same as one would take each and every tornado sighting pretty seriously. It may just dissipate into some swirling clouds and rain, or it may take out your double-wide. You just can't tell in the early stages so you'd best be prepared.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I love The Stand.. it is my favorite Steven King novels...

I am becoming more concerned today as the WHO is meeting today instead of tommorrow as planned to discuss whether they should raise the threat level and change th e wording to Pandemic..

Normally, I am not one to panic ...I work in a hospital and see so much.. but I have to admit I am somewhat concerned for my Daughter/SIL and Grandson in San Antonio where two cases were identified ( who go out quite often in the public) and Las Vagas where my son/DIL and grandaughters live... both have heavy Mexican populations that travel to and from Mexico frequently..in fact my Son's nanny for our 4 month old Grand daughter travels to Mexico every couple of months... she was last there that I knew of in March...I called them both yesterday and as usual they listened with the attention span of 20 somethings " who haven't a care in the world"... so yeah it has me concerned...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

watch the body count, in the last ---->6 hours<----- it went from 80 REPORTED dead in Mexico, to 100 (like 83 to 101)/ per 1600 cases(I think that was the number). 

WIHH, I have a friend with a similar heart thing, she got a freaky tropical bug that torpedo'd her heart. She went through training for handling pandemic/bioterror stuff and she is on personal code red. Put it this way, she'd rather deal with Ebola if this flu turns ugly.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

k, body count has risen by 5 in the past hour, just sayin...

"my friend" just sent me info this flu goes person to person...return your seat to the upright position!!!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Ernie said:


> 1. This is a strain of swine flu similar to what infected over HALF the world's population in 1918.


That was when one of the first mass flu vaccination occured and millions of vaccinated soliders were returning home. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

I took classes back around 2001 with a professor who studied flu virii her entire professional life and assisted at a company where they made the stuff that goes into your flu shots, so I learned a lot about the flu from her.

She predicted then that the next "pandemic" flu would be a combination of swine, bird, and human virii, but she got the origin wrong, sh thought it would come from China due to the domestic practices of keeping ducks and pigs in close proximity,

The thing to look at in this situation is that this virus will evolve to expand it's transmissibility, and *usually* a virus will sacrifice virulence for transmissibility. Hopefully that is what will happen here, as more people get the virus, it will 'pick up" more human flu factors and become much less deadly.

Another thing to consider regarding the mortality rate of this virus so far is that they have only the reported cases to get mortality numbers from, so the rate may be artificially high.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

a lot of those soldiers respitory systems were comprimised by mustard gas too.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Karen said:


> I'm really looking forward to Pony's post when she finds her notes on virus as to why this could be something man-made rather than a natural occurrence.
> 
> Virus are pretty fascinating critters. It's amazing how intelligent they are and how they adapt/mutate when they are threatened. They actually communicate.


I'm sorry, I cannot find the darned notebooks. They're still packed away SOMEWHERE in this mess, but I don't know where.

While we're concerned and prepping as we would for anything else, we had to do some damage repairs this morning because of last night's winds. Blew a Weber grill cart (with the grill in it) 100 yards away, blew the roof off the rabbit hutch, all sorts of mess out there. Thank God the animals are all alive and well -- as are the humans and house animals!

I suppose I shall have to take back what I said until I can back it up. But I'll keep my eyes open for the notes. 

And you're right. Virii are VERY interesting!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

knock knock, the dead count went up by almost 50 in Mexico in the past two hours.

we can now toss an earthquake into that mess to boot


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

I can tell you that our disaster response team (which I am a part off) was given orders to get ready, and be able to respond fully equipped in 2 hours notice. We were also advised that this was a pre activation notice for the pandemic plan. If this thing turns out that bad, all your FEMA camp fears and worse will come true. 

I pray it does not.

Sam


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sam_Luna said:


> I can tell you that our disaster response team (which I am a part off) was given orders to get ready, and be able to respond fully equipped in 2 hours notice. We were also advised that this was a pre activation notice for the pandemic plan. If this thing turns out that bad, all your FEMA camp fears and worse will come true.
> 
> I pray it does not.
> 
> Sam



Thank you very much for the first hand information.
Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

my friend (who is in the same loop as Sam) said she'd tell me when to panic, so I'll pass it on too.


----------



## rosiestreasures (Apr 3, 2009)

Sam_Luna said:


> I can tell you that our disaster response team (which I am a part off) was given orders to get ready, and be able to respond fully equipped in 2 hours notice. We were also advised that this was a pre activation notice for the pandemic plan. If this thing turns out that bad, all your FEMA camp fears and worse will come true.
> 
> I pray it does not.
> 
> Sam


I can back this info up. DH got the same notification today. His work BOB is ready and we are preparing family bags and an additional bag for him as well. Three more suspected cases in the DFW area and as I was at the dr office today, the little nurse girl that I am friends with promptly told me it was time for me to leave. I looked at her and she said to me, "You have a compromised immune system it is time for you to leave. I just came in here to get my masks." That was enough for me. I counted three people being escorted into a room together by nurses wearing masks. This is NORTH of DFW. Still not on the panic meter, but its hitting my yellow zone.


----------



## p1gg1e (Aug 20, 2008)

akhomesteader said:


> That was when one of the first mass flu vaccination occured and millions of vaccinated soliders were returning home. Take it for what it's worth.


I actually have the book from that area with the notes of the testing of the vaccines...I think it was a medical school book...Amazing how many people they killed testing the vaccines!


----------

